# claiming back on health insurance



## bungaro (12 Jul 2010)

wondering if someone can tell me the answer to this question, i have health insurance with quinn and my yearly policy ended at the end of june. now i have entered my receipts which i got approx 50% back for but i also got a letter off them saying to send this in to revenue with my med1 form if i was eligible. so what i'm wondering is can i claim the other 50% back through revenue???
cheers


----------



## NovaFlare77 (13 Jul 2010)

I'm going to be lazy and direct you to a previous post of mine here - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1054637&postcount=2 

As an addendum, if you have any hospital or consultant shortfalls/excesses, they too can be included.


----------



## bungaro (13 Jul 2010)

cheers novaflare!


----------

